# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Seen this before??? GENERIC LABS UK

## Xtralarg

Generic Labs gear it is a British UGL....they make most injectable gear.

----------


## Booz

hey large thats an english ugl aint it??

----------


## Xtralarg

> hey large thats an english ugl aint it??


Sure is mate.

----------


## Booz

> Sure is mate.


they are meant to be quite good as far as i have heard mate!could not tell you wether its good or not coz i have never seen any??

----------


## Seajackal

People say they are good, I can second booz in this.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

What is good and wanted is counterfeited, bad counterfeits here:

I have much labanalyses and pics, the style of these vials are different then the ones I have, but the manufacturer posts in our forum, perhaps he changed his style. I'll post yours, and see what he says.

----------


## MadRussian

> What is good and wanted is counterfeited, bad counterfeits here: 
> I have much labanalyses and pics, the style of these vials are different then the ones I have, but the manufacturer posts in our forum, perhaps he changed his style. I'll post yours, and see what he says.


 Look at my pictures  :Shrug:

----------


## ajfina

WTF , the trenbolone results on that test came at 162 mgs, and the label says 75mgs , DAMMNNNN thats over overdose  :LOL:

----------


## Xtralarg

> WTF , the trenbolone results on that test came at 162 mgs, and the label says 75mgs , DAMMNNNN thats over overdose


When are those results from?

----------


## ajfina

> When are those results from?


BOS did those lab test bro(i believe) they have pretty much the entire line(PICS) of GL on BOS , they love it and nice lab test results , suppost to be the bomb
i think the owner of GL is a menber there

----------


## MadRussian

> BOS did those lab test bro(i believe) they have pretty much the entire line(PICS) of GL on BOS , they love it and nice lab test results , suppost to be the bomb
> i think the owner of GL is a menber there


Nice,I love his juice.Can I get a discount? :AaGreen22:

----------


## Seajackal

Not the right person to ask Mad!

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

They changed the style of the labels, you're good to go!!!

----------

